# Plants ID please~



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I forgot the name of this plants, but I'm pretty sure it's a easy plants...
(the plants is not in the greatest shape... )


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

They break easy right?


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes yes~ maybe caused by not enough fert for them??


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

I have them too and also would like to know what they are.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but that looks like guppy grass


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

I think you are spot on - they are also called Najas apparently.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Well.... I was guessing that before, but upon a closer look, mine is not as dense as Najas / guppy grass, and the leaves are slightly wider & shorter too...
I tried to google Najas / guppy grass, seems like they branch out like crazy??
But mine stayed as single stems mostly...


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I was browsing around on the web & forum, I think maybe it's Rotala sp. Green??


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Shiyuu said:


> I was browsing around on the web & forum, I think maybe it's Rotala sp. Green??


Rotalas are pretty sturdy, medium thick stems.
Plants can look different based on how much nutrients they are getting, ie Co2, light, etc.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

can't be rotala green…looking at the leaves it could be Heteranthera zosterifolia(aka) Stargrass


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you Bien~ Yeah I think it is Stargrass~
I google the info and it fits the symptom, the stem length & leaves on the lower stem will die out when there's not enough light reach to the bottom.


----------

